# Today is National Lazy Day



## Ruthanne (Aug 10, 2016)

Read about it:  http://www.nationaldaycalendar.com/national-lazy-day-august-10/  I shall write no more 'coz I'm lazy!


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 10, 2016)

Well, didn't anyone know it is also National Lazy Day?:tongue::woohoo1:


----------



## Carla (Aug 10, 2016)

Well I certainly took advantage of it. Did very little today. Had a good start then fizzled out. It is very humid here.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 10, 2016)

It has been a very hot and humid day here, too. I have the AC blasting and am chillin'.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 10, 2016)

I nailed it...:yes:


----------

